# "" ?

## Jedi_Lee

.  *poltavaforum*!   !              ...     - ,             .   
  , ,   ,        :   

> *              .*

    1-4/2015  
.  
31  2015  
 1-/2015  *   в ֲ *   
...     ,    ,       :   

> . ,         ,                 ...       ...   ()      .

  *  ?*  "  !" ""      ...   ,  ,   ,      ...   -   ...     .

----------


## alexx76



----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

  ....    ... 
  ,   ,    3,500$?   
... Volvo S60 2002-     ,     .                         .  ! **        ,  :   

> .

  ...:   

> 2015          .

        ,     ""  ? -   ,             ...    ,                    .   :   

> . . http://zakon4.rada.gov.ua/laws/show/v001p710-15     . ,   ,                ...       ...        .

  BMW X5 2001.      .  
     ?       .             ,        -   ,     ... ?  ,   - ?     ,  !!! -   !!!   ...

----------


## alexx76

> ....    ... 
>   ,   ,    3,500$?  http://i3.infocar.ua/img/bazar2/599/.../4230872_3.jpg 
> ... Volvo S60 2002-     ,     .                         .  ! **        ,  :   
> ...:   
>       ,     ""  ? -   ,             ...    ,                    .   : 
> AhamBrahmasmi:     . . http://zakon4.rada.gov.ua/laws/show/v001p710-15     . ,   ,                ...       ...        .    BMW X5 2001.      .  
>      ?       .             ,        -   ,     ... ?   ...

   ..  !.     ..?..    .    .         .  .      170 ..        .        .      .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ..  !.     ..?..    .    .         .  .      170 ..        .        .      .

  ....        .  ,        !

----------


## alexx76

> ....        .  ,        !

     ??.       .           .            . .              ..   .              .   .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ??.       .           .            . .              ..   .              .   .

  ...,  .      .... .

----------


## 23q

.         . .

----------


## alexx76

> ...,  .      .... .

      ..

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ..

  ...  -  ,    ,   ...  --...  ,  .

----------


## alexx76

> ...  -  ,    ,   ...  --...  ,  .   http://s006.radikal.ru/i214/1305/dd/85f6a77defdf.gif

  
       ).

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

  ...      .  ,          ...    ,   ...

----------


## alexx76

> ...      .  ,          ...    ,   ...

    ))

----------


## Jedi_Lee

**  
*30  2015 .*      ,   2013 . 
:*censor.net.ua* *rbc.ua* 
      ,    " ", 10                       ,    28  2012 . 
"                 ,                  ", -   .  *   10      30  2015 .*  
  , 26     ()        ,         . 
30  2013                       .    ,        ,               .        ,         .   
28  2012 .                6,46%       1000 . ,    1500 . ,  12,95%       1500 . ,    2200 . . 
      14  2013 .,      3 . 
 14  2014 .        1-1,5       4,31%,   14  2015 . -    , 2,15%.       1,5-2,2   14  2014 .   8,63%,   14  2015 . - 4,32%. 
,          ,  *     .* 
... ,  -,   .

----------


## alexx76

> **  
> *30  2015 .*      ,   2013 . 
> :*censor.net.ua* *rbc.ua* 
>       ,    " ", 10                       ,    28  2012 . 
> "                 ,                  ", -   .  *   10      30  2015 .*  
>   , 26     ()        ,         . 
> 30  2013                       .    ,        ,               .        ,         .  http://www.dsnews.ua/static/img/u/n/...86_373x300.jpg 
> 28  2012 .                6,46%       1000 . ,    1500 . ,  12,95%       1500 . ,    2200 . . 
>       14  2013 .,      3 . 
> ...

     .  25

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> .  25

  ...-   ,     .  !

----------


## alexx76

> ...-   ,     .  !

      ?)

----------

,

----------


## Dracon

,         ,        .    ""         ......  
lvm38:*  ,   31  2015             * 
11:27 28.06.2015 
*   ...*
10:28 29.06.2015 
avtostep *     5,    !* 
10:51 30.06.2015 
  .....

----------

> ?)

       !!!    5

----------


## Jedi_Lee

... ,       "" (  . .)        .   ,   ...          ...(*   Ļ* )    ,      ,      ...  ** ...    ?       (*infocar.ua*)   ,     ...   ,  ,   ...   ...        **    
            26    25  .  ,           . 
  22/000063-   ,     29 . 
   : ,          ,    , .                  .  :   ,  ,    .  5-7        3000-5000 ,   - 10-13. 
  ,          ,           .   ,       ( -  )    ,            .  ,                . 
,       .   ,         ,    ,   .   :     . , -           . 
... ,     :

----------

